# MV Lynton - Any shipmates out there?



## davemoore (May 21, 2014)

Maybe there isn't any shipmates out there as I am now in my middle seventies and sailed on her in 1959 from Hartlepool what a great crowd of all the ships I sailed on they were the best .mainly from the north,east with a few from the south .i was cabin boy but not like '2 other crews I sailed with who treat me like a serf they were great .she went to Holland then to Rio grand del sol Brazil ,loaded soya for Japan .the route we took was thro the s.atlantic round the cape .indian ocean ,malacca straits ,bunkered in Miri in Borneo after 50 odd days at sea. Chartered at 8 nts .chapmans were never the best feeders but the cook on board worked miracles,towards the end before bunkering at Miri the water supply was the colour of beer but all the crew just got on with it .we had planned our daily ration of lime juice could you imagine that today,had a great time in Japan ,then to Canada loading timber from ports around Vancouver . Spent xmas there than home via Panama. The crew really looked after the younger lads on board one or two l can recall earlier hone was the chief steward the old man was capt toilet the sparky was Phillip jones I just also if the Mitchell bros are still with us as they were not much older than me and came from Hartlepool. There is a few stories I could tell about one or two others but that's for another day .good luck and health to all you ex Mariners


----------

